

Ask PG: How to delete an (old) HN account? - HSO

Often, I write something which I later find inane, particularly when I was emotional at the time.<p>When I first found HN (about 2 years ago), I read your essays, got an account, and left a puerile comment. The stupid thing is that I had used my real name for the handle. I later forgot all about it and used only this account. Today, I "binged" myself for the first time and the old account, including the comment, reappeared out of oblivion (it never did on Google).<p>Is there a way to kill this account for good? I don't want potential employers to associate me with that kind of tone. Let's just say it was a bad time for me.
======
sinamdar
You should ask this question on the following thread and for inclusion into
the Unofficial HN FAQ. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1755533>

~~~
jacquesm
[http://www.jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ#deletea...](http://www.jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ#deleteaccount)

I just did, thanks for the suggestion.

------
staunch
Email pg@ycombinator.com

~~~
HSO
Update: Just got a reply to my mail, PG killed the comment in question.
Thanks!

